# UK BASED: plastisol transfers



## mattyk50 (Dec 21, 2006)

does anyone know of any companies in the UK which could do these for me?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

mattyk50 said:


> does anyone know of any companies in the UK which could do these for me?


try Target/Stahls.

....mind you that shipping paper across the globe is not a big deal our days.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's are a couple of companies I found in a Google search (screened transfers UK):

Revolution Clothing - Transfers
Screen Printing, Dye Sublimation, Embroidery and Transfer printing, UK - Birkdale Studios


----------



## Topper (Jan 2, 2007)

Hello, I came across a site at V.A.L. Ltd - Heat / Iron on transfer manufacturing and printing based in the UK that do Plastisol Transfers. Has anybody used them?


----------



## cccc (Oct 10, 2006)

Try 

http://www.targettransfers.com/


----------



## Topper (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah, Ive tried Target Transfers and a few others based in the UK. Thing is, I have still not received any responses from any of them. Is it because I dress funny?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Felix,

Did you try calling them, or just emailing? Some companies are really bad about checking their email.


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

I tried Revolution, they keep trying to push me towards CAD-cut transfers rather than screened transfers. They are sending samples though so I'll see what they are like.


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

Nothing arrived from Revolution  not the best advertisement for a business!


----------



## cccc (Oct 10, 2006)

You could try the following. We havent used them so I cant comment the service or prices. Good luck and let me know how you get on. 

J&A International - screenprinted heatseal badges, heat seal transfers


----------



## steve41 (Mar 5, 2007)

try customcarousels in chelmsford. he exports all over the world and has been in the game a long time. he can help out with most things.
regards steve


----------



## cccc (Oct 10, 2006)

One more is Jester (prints) Tel 01278 786626


----------



## asid (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi all
I had hotsplit transfers done with J&A, good customer service but expensive.
most companies like target / revolution, do small badge logo type transfers so for tees I wouldnt advise them. I have samples from these 2 aswel.

Val ltd seem I offer a great price for their plastisol.
however Im still waiting for them to invoice me so I can get my work printed with them. its about £2 for a single color A3 (+1 color setup =£20) + vat + p&p.
Iam hopefull with this company. As you do not need to pay £20 setup fee again if you order within 6months. But telling me they'll get it sorted and not doing so is letting down.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Stak Transfers/AddaLogo in Swindon. 01793 514515


----------



## andywall (Jun 4, 2008)

I own a printing company called Moreprint, and we specialize in plastisol transfer printing and screen based tshirt printing
We are based in Maidstone Kent and can be reached on 01622 882046


----------

